# Location Location.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With so many different climate conditions in the USA I find it laughable people expect an answer to questions like how many frames of bees does it take to get thru the winter.
*I never under stood the failure of posting a location of the simplest form like the state where their at.* 

OH I've heard the excuse of people looking them up and all that marlarky. Who would want to?

With the right program even with out a state as a location in your profile I can get your house number the street/road you live on and how many acres you own.
Every computer that is hooked to the inter net has a ISP number. Thru that number Is how they track down hackers and some times even the persons who put viruses on the net for you to catch.

*So post the state where you are if you want half way close answers to bee keeping questions.*

 Al


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> With so many different climate conditions in the USA I find it laughable people expect an answer to questions like how many frames of bees does it take to get thru the winter.
> *I never under stood the failure of posting a location of the simplest form like the state where their at.*
> 
> OH I've heard the excuse of people looking them up and all that marlarky. Who would want to?
> ...


Oh. So everyone is suppose start with your level of knowledge? Ridiculous.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

sevenmmm said:


> Oh. So everyone is suppose start with your level of knowledge? Ridiculous.


************************************
want help in their beekeeping questions, provide an 'idea' on where they are located so that those 
who are familiar with the area, can respond accordingly. Bees are adaptable critters, but they do 
better in some areas over others and sometimes there is or isn't an apparent reason. Sometimes, 
someone knows what they are.....believe me, no person knows it all when it comes to beekeeping. 
We are always learning. All of us.

This subject has been hashed to death and quite frankly, if you don't want help, then you really 
shouldn't ask for it......simple as that. The 'boogie man' will still find you some other way and 
your bees will no doubt manage to get along perfectly well without you.....or they too will die. 

Take your pick.:tmi::run:


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

OK ,, then if you do not want to say were in general you are ,, then don't complain when you get a answer as to how to winter your hive from CA , and they say no need to have but 4 frames of honey and no need to do any thing else for your hive to winter ,, but your in WI and the hive kicks the bucket in Dec because it starved ..
you have to remember if you get a answer there a differences from one state to the next , I bet when you order plants , you do not order zone 2 plants if you live in zone 4 , so why would you want a answer as to your bees from zone 2 if your in zone 4 ??????????????


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I wasn't going to respond at first, because I too was initially a bit insulted at the general tone of the initial post. It comes across as very much agitated and the whole thing is easily misread. However, on re-reading the post I can see a thread of frustration through the harsh words. And while yes, the tenor of the message is a little offensive, the overall gist of the message should hit home for many. I can't argue with the need to have specific location be known when asking questions that require location specific information. 

On the other hand, perhaps there was a more gentle way of going about putting the message out... or maybe not. Sometimes a little offense can be a good guilt-provider, resulting in more sheepish looks from the guilty (I only just added my location to my profile recently). Regardless, is there really any need to continue to fan this particular flame? The message is there, harsh and cold. If someone wants information, then they need to provide a location or look elsewhere.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Falls-Acre said:


> .... the general tone of the initial post.


Al's frustration is showing just a bit. "Location" has long been on of his biggest pet peeves. Beekeeping is very location-specific, and it becomes frustrating when you regularly see questions that you'd like to answer, but can't, because the one posting doesn't provide any clues as to where they are.

One thing I learned early on, if you're easily offended, stay away from online forums.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

sevenmmm said:


> Oh. So everyone is suppose start with your level of knowledge? Ridiculous.


wow--i do believe you misread the message in Al's post.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

7m probably had a long day at work, got home stressed, and came here to get away from it all. The first thing he looks at is Al trying to better the Forum, and misinterprets it as more stress. No big deal. 
I am sure after a good nights sleep we can all get back to the bees this morning.... Just stay inside if you are in the Southeast, Its cold and windy out there!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry some of Ya'll found the tone offencive. I really didn't mean to apply any tone to the message just point out to answer questions about bees we need a location.
Also trying to point out it is ludicrist to think you are hiding from anyone who really wants to find you for some reason.
So there is no reason to not put in a location with in several hundred miles of where the bees are.

 Al


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope. I did not have a bad day at work. 

Although this is vital information, I can only think about how any new beekeeper could make this mistake, or just plain fail in making this statement every single time he/she has a question.

I stand by my post. This message is ridiculous!


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

... Just a thought... 7m you would fit in alot better at the "international" bee forum.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

sevenmmm said:


> Nope. I did not have a bad day at work.
> 
> Although this is vital information, I can only think about how any new beekeeper could make this mistake, or just plain fail in making this statement every single time he/she has a question.
> 
> I stand by my post. This message is ridiculous!


***********************************************
That's 'presuming' that you work......but we haven't asked that question now have we???

There's a way to 'avoid' the possibility of overlooking the question regarding location, by going to 
the edit file and revamping it to at least show the state a person resides in; better yet, make it 
north, south, east or west of whatever state, which narrows it further. Usually good enough 
for beekeepers to then respond comfortably. Of course if you're still uncomfortable.....then 
I have to agree with scrapiron.....you might feel more more at ease, elsewhere, if answering 
'vital' information is *THAT* upsetting........

And I still stand on my defense of Al, in asking his original question. The message wasn't ridiculous; your response was.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok then...:whistlin:

See other synonymous words that would work:

*Synonyms: absurd, antic, bizarre, comic, comical, contemptible, daffy, derisory, droll, fantastic, farcical, foolheaded, foolish, gelastic, goofy*, grotesque, harebrained, hilarious, impossible, incredible, jerky, laughable, ludicrous, nonsensical, nutty, outrageous, preposterous, risible, sappy*, silly, slaphappy, unbelievable, wacky**

Pick any out of this list that you could agree with!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

sevenmmm said:


> Ok then...:whistlin:
> 
> See other synonymous words that would work:
> 
> ...


seriously are ya just here to cause trouble????
i personally am grateful to Al for the good advice he is willing to give (him and everyone else here).


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope. I think it absurd/ridiculous for Al to think I should know how to ask a question. I am a new beekeeper. Using the word laughable is a direct insult and I am deeply offended. 

He obviously made this post as a response to my question on another post:

*"With so many different climate conditions in the USA I find it laughable people expect an answer to questions like how many frames of bees does it take to get thru the winter."*


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

all he was saying is if you are going to ask and want an answer it would be a good idea to have your location so the answer is applicable to your area. take a chill pill sweetie. it was real good advice on his part.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok I will give what you will need I cal you only need about 4 or 5 because they can find something blooming most of the year around


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

sevenmmm said:


> Ok then...:whistlin:
> 
> See other synonymous words that would work:
> 
> ...


**********************************************************
that when you used the following sentence in a thread you started over in Alternative Energy, 
that there is a little bit of a hypocrite showing through??? Either that, or we've found ourselves 
a hypocritical troll, taking a stroll through our bee yard.....What difference does it make where 
that person is located??? Surely geothermal conditions don't change with the seasons or weather; 
doesn't the ground stay a fairly constant temp throughout the year depending on the depth 
of the circulating tubes burial? Of course if you seriously try to answer my factious questions, 
then you've missed the pointly entirely. :hysterical:

*"Where are you located?*_ How much was your electric bill before 
you installed the system? Is this your only heating and cooling source?

Oh, and you should know I sat at a booth fielding all kinds of complaints from people having installed 
a HEAT PUMP. Sure, there are a few good stories too." _
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

sevenmmm said:


> Nope. I did not have a bad day at work.
> 
> Although this is vital information, I can only think about how any new beekeeper could make this mistake, or just plain fail in making this statement every single time he/she has a question.
> 
> I stand by my post. This message is ridiculous!


Not just beekeepers, but there have been numerous posts asking for plant information, rabbit information, and -- and this really gets me -- property line disputes!

Yes, there are people who won't tell you where they are, but _will_ ask for advice about things like adverse possession, hunting rights, and right-of-way issues.

Sevenmmm, I can see that you haven't been around long and haven't posted much, so you might not have seen this happening. Yet.

But it does, often enough to annoy a lot more than just alleyyooper.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not going to tell any one to go away. I also did not post this thread as a result of your question I had no idea of what to answer. Just last week some one else asked a question with out a location. As usal I answered the question as if they were in Alaska. So that person prabably didn't get an answer for their area but know more about keeping bees in Alaska.

Like I said I didn't think I applyed a tone. I also have reread the post and find I never named one person as not having a location in their profile.
What you have read in the post is what your wanting to think not what I said.

** I also think the ground at a depth of 48 inches plus is about the same temp in most of the world

 Al


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

sevenmmm said:


> Nope. I think it absurd/ridiculous for Al to think I should know how to ask a question. I am a new beekeeper. Using the word laughable is a direct insult and I am deeply offended.
> 
> He obviously made this post as a response to my question on another post:
> 
> *"With so many different climate conditions in the USA I find it laughable people expect an answer to questions like how many frames of bees does it take to get thru the winter."*


Here's one for you: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=417490. Brief synopses: someone is trying to re-home their dog, but where, exactly are they located?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Narshalla said:


> Here's one for you: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=417490. Brief synopses: someone is trying to re-home their dog, *but where, exactly are they located?*


**************************
*REALLY* need to read your hyperlink ........the answer is in there.


Exactly? No, but NE Alabama narrows it down. Enough so as to let those that are on opposite ends 
of the country, pretty much rule it out as a possibility for a quick pickup.
:smack:smack:smack


----------

